# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آیا 100 تبدیل به 133 خواهد شد ؟ (عجیب ! )

## کنکوری 96

*حذف تایپ*

----------


## laleh74

وقتی تو برنامه هاشون یکیو میارن میگن این شخص این 3ماه تونست با دی وی دی های ما از 200هزار برسه به پزشکی تهران،
پس این حرفاروهم بگن عجیب نیس!.

----------


## laleh74

از پاسخ سنجش خوشم اومد..چه مختصر و مفید.

سلام
خیر
باسپاس

سنجش آدمو نمیپیچونه..سنجش جواباشو خلاصه میکنه.
سنجش میدونه زمان ارزش داره واسه همین قدر زمانو میدونه.
مثل سنجش باشید.


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

*با سلام
لعنت بر هر چی dvd کنکوریه
با سپاس
.
.
.
خخخخخ*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> وقتی تو برنامه هاشون یکیو میارن میگن این شخص این 3ماه تونست با دی وی دی های ما از 200هزار برسه به پزشکی تهران،
> پس این حرفاروهم بگن عجیب نیس!.


*اینکه شخصی از یک رتبه بالا به رتبه برتر برسه برمیگرده به اراده و تلاش و ربطی فعلا به بحث ما نداره . ( درضمن حتما هم شدنیه . مشکل ما الان این 133 هست ! )
*

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*100 که 133 نمیشه...مشخصه دیگه پیگیری نمیخواد...تو کارنامه هیچ بنی بشری تو کنکور نشده که درصدی بیشتر از صد باشه
ولی هیچ کس منکر این نیست که درصد 100 حالا توی هر درسی حتی دینی یه افزایش شدید تو تراز کل کنکورت میزاره
دقیقا مثل اینکه یه ماده درسی بیشتر از بقیه جواب دادی و توش به درصدی مثل 33 رسیدی
حالا خود این درس هم ضریب میگیره و به تراز کل اضافه میشه که تاثیر وحشتناکی داره
فایل پیوست 65447فایل پیوست 65448
در حد جا به جایی 500-2500 تا رتبه در رتبه های خوب و خیلی بیشتر در رتبه های متوسط*

----------


## jarvis

*آقا اینایی که تو خود موسسه کنکور آسان است فعالیت میکنن خودشونم خودشون رو قبول ندارن حالا شما فکر تو درگیر حرف اینا کردی؟! عجب دل خجسته ای داری ها ...*

----------


## DR.MAM

*ینی بنظر من این حسین احمدی رو باید ببرن سلاخیش کنن بخدا...مرتیکه دروغگو
۹۹ درصد حرفایی که تو برنامه هاش میزنه،دروغن...شک ندارم*

----------


## DR.MAM

*تو یه برنامه دیگه یی هم گفته بود که برادرش رتبه ۱ کنکوره...درصورتی که یه سری رفته بودن پیگیری کرده بودن که متوجه شده بودن که دروغ میگه*

----------


## DR.MAM

*تو یه برنامه دیگه یی هم گفته بود که فوق لیسانس عربی داره از دانشگاه تهران..بازم یه سری رفته بودن و از دانشگاه تهران پیگیری کرده بودن و مشخص شد که دروغ گفته*

----------


## DR.MAM

*instagram.com/konkur_vartan

instagram.com/konkur_emsal

تو این دوتا اینستایی که آدرسشونو بالا گذاشتم برید،همه چیزو خودتون متوجه میشید*

----------


## s-1998

حسین احمدی سلاخی براش کمه از نظرم من.
یعنی قطعا کمه.
با ۱۰۰زدن توی‌کنکور جایزه ای تعلق نمیگرد(دیگه هر مشاوری اینو میدونه!!!)
یعنی دزدی شرف داره به کار اینا.


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## -AMiN-

*به حرف این احمقایی که واسه پول مردم کیسه دوختن نمیشه اطمینان کرد
و خود منم اینقد اشتباه از پاسخگو سنجش دیدم به اونا هم اعتماد ندارم 
کلا اعتماد دونم در اثر بیماری خودایمنی از کار افتاده*

----------


## Forgotten

منظور احتمالا ارزش درصد 100 بوده در تراز 
بارها توی کانون دیدم شما یک درسی رو در یک آزمون اگر 50 بزنید ترازش مثلا 6500 و کس دیگه 60 بزنه میشه 6700 در صورتی که کس دیگه ای 90 بزنه مصلا ترازش میشه 8000 ولی کس دیگه ای 100 زده شده 8900
پیشرفت درصد همون بوده ولی پیشرفت تراز خیلی بیشتر 
واقعا 100 معجزه میکنه و حرف این شخص در مفهوم درسته در ظاهر شاید خنده دار باشه

----------


## WickedSick

تجارت کنکور توی ایران از تجارت **رن توی اونور آب کثیف تره  :Yahoo (21): 
اینطور چیزا بدیهیه! درصدای بالای 90 توی هر درسی, علی الخصوص اختصاصی ها بشدت میکشونه بالا آدمو ( تاثیرش توی کنکور مشهود تره! کارنامه ها رو نگاه کنین)
ولی آخه 100 بشه 133  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن: خداییش دم سنجش گرم! توی ایران جزو تنها چیزاییه که هنوز هم منطقی, و خوبه. حق کسیم نمیخوره!
دمش گرم! ^^

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky


با سلام
لعنت بر هر چی dvd کنکوریه
با سپاس
.
.
.
خخخخخ


سلام
دی وی دی کلا چیز بدی نیست
در واقع خیلیم خوبه اما باید دید معلمش کیه
اون امیر مسعودی مغرور یا ریاضی آفبا که خداییش گل کاشته و و مثل این اسکلا(ببخشید واژه بهتری پیدا نکردم) نیست که هی اینتر میزنن جوابا میاد.همرو با ماژیک حل میکنه
یه بار تو برنامه کارنامه بیست دیدم اینو...
مجری: طراحای کنکور از دستت عصبانین اینقدر که سریع حل میکنی (حالا یه بار با گزینه سوالو حل کرد،مجری جو گیر شد)
سروش مویینی:از حق نگذریم هر سال تعدادی از سوالات جوری طرح میشن که فقط باید مهندس باشی*

----------


## laleh74

> *اینکه شخصی از یک رتبه بالا به رتبه برتر برسه برمیگرده به اراده و تلاش و ربطی فعلا به بحث ما نداره . ( درضمن حتما هم شدنیه . مشکل ما الان این 133 هست ! )
> *


الان مشکل اینجاس که شما ربط این 2تا موضوع رو به هم و دلیل حرف من رو  نفهمیدی

----------


## کنکوری 96

> الان مشکل اینجاس که شما ربط این 2تا موضوع رو به هم و دلیل حرف من رو  نفهمیدی


همین که شما فهمیدی برای ما باعث افتخاره و کافیه !!!!!!!! 
شما برو مشکلت رو با خودتون حل کنید که هنوز نفهمیدیم که اینور آب هستین یا . . . .
لطفا مارو با پیام هاتون به فیض نرسونین !!! چون از کسانی که *حسادت* از وجودشون جدا ناپذیره شدیدا متنفر و بیزارم !!!
و اینو هم بگم کسانی که بر روی پست شما تشکر میزارن یا فداییان شما هستن یا بازم فداییان شما !!!!!!

 تشکر

----------


## Suicide

> همین که شما فهمیدی برای ما باعث افتخاره و کافیه !!!!!!!! 
> شما برو مشکلت رو با خودتون حل کنید که هنوز نفهمیدیم که اینور آب هستین یا . . . .
> لطفا مارو با پیام هاتون به فیض نرسونین !!! چون از کسانی که *حسادت* از وجودشون جدا ناپذیره شدیدا متنفر و بیزارم !!!
> و اینو هم بگم کسانی که بر روی پست شما تشکر میزارن یا فداییان شما هستن یا بازم فداییان شما !!!!!!
> 
>  تشکر


حسادت ؟؟*

اولا کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد !!

*
دوما سعی کن اول بفهمی که منظور طرف چیه و بعد قضاوت کنی !!




> وقتی تو برنامه هاشون یکیو میارن میگن این شخص این 3ماه تونست *با دی وی دی های ما* از 200هزار برسه به پزشکی تهران،
> پس این حرفاروهم بگن عجیب نیس!.




 پینوشت : البته از همین عکس مداحی که گذاشتی تو امضات مشخصه که چه جور آدمی هستی !!!

----------


## _Senoritta_

چ بی معنی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> حسادت ؟؟*
> 
> اولا کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد !!
> 
> *
> دوما سعی کن اول بفهمی که منظور طرف چیه و بعد قضاوت کنی !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اره یه کافر به تمام معنام تو خود امام جمعه !!!!!ای امان از فداییان !!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *
> 
> شل مغز*


شما با این نخود مغزی ببینم تو زندگیت به کجا میرسی پسرم !!! شما هم فدایی خانم هستین ؟!!! ای خاک بر سرتون

----------


## Suicide

> اره یه کافر به تمام معنام تو خود امام جمعه !!!!!ای امان از فداییان !!!


هنوز تو نتونستی اون ضرب المثل رو معنی کنی حالا اومدی ........
 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

اولا به کافرا توهین نکن !! به چه حقی خودتو با کافرا یکی میکنی ؟؟ 
دوما فحش نده !! امام جمعه خودتی !!!

----------


## Ali__S

:Yahoo (21): ... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> هنوز تو نتونستی اون ضرب المثل رو معنی کنی حالا اومدی ........
> 
> 
> اولا به کافرا توهین نکن !! به چه حقی خودتو با کافرا یکی میکنی ؟؟ 
> دوما فحش نده !! امام جمعه خودتی !!!


جواب شما رو نمیدم . واگذارتون میکنم به خدا . اون باید در مورد ما قضاوت کنه 
نه توی عقب افتاده ی کینه ایه حسود .
فکر کردی بیای اینجا تحقییر کنی و کینه خودتو نشون بدی من کم میارم عصبانی میشم . نه گل پسر من تو زندگیم هر روز 100 تا مثل تو میبینم . من رمان و پیشگو نیستم که پیش بینی کنم ولی از کمات به کار بردنت متوجه میشم شما هیچی نمیشی . یاحق

----------


## Suicide

> جواب شما رو نمیدم . واگذارتون میکنم به خدا . اون باید در مورد ما قضاوت کنه 
> نه توی عقب افتاده ی کینه ایه حسود .
> فکر کردی بیای اینجا تحقییر کنی و کینه خودتو نشون بدی من کم میارم عصبانی میشم . نه گل پسر من تو زندگیم هر روز 100 تا مثل تو میبینم . من رمان و پیشگو نیستم که پیش بینی کنم ولی از کمات به کار بردنت متوجه میشم *شما هیچی نمیشی* . یاحق


*مرسی بابت انگیزه ای که بهم دادی *

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *مرسی بابت انگیزه ای که بهم دادی *


*بله . فدایی هم تشکر فرستاد !!!! مبارکه !
تحقیر کنندگان را خدا تحقیر خواهد کرد 
امثال شماهارو میبینم بهتر اهمیت درس و انگیزه بیشتر پیدا میکنم . چون میدونم کم بیارم 4 تا مثل تو که چیزی هم نیستین با تحقییر کردن سعی میکنید خرد کنین آدمو . ولی انشاالله از خدا بخورین
منم از شما ممنونم بخاطر این کارتون عزیزم !*  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mobin7

انجمن چقد تخ*ی شده  یه حرف نمیتونی بزنی
عین مهدکودکیا میفتین به جون هم

----------


## mobin7

دزدتر از حسین احمدی خودشه

----------


## mobin7

> تجارت کنکور توی ایران از تجارت **رن توی اونور آب کثیف تره 
> اینطور چیزا بدیهیه! درصدای بالای 90 توی هر درسی, علی الخصوص اختصاصی ها بشدت میکشونه بالا آدمو ( تاثیرش توی کنکور مشهود تره! کارنامه ها رو نگاه کنین)
> ولی آخه 100 بشه 133 
> پ.ن: خداییش دم سنجش گرم! توی ایران جزو تنها چیزاییه که هنوز هم منطقی, و خوبه. حق کسیم نمیخوره!
> دمش گرم! ^^


هر استاد کنکوری حتی اونی که معروف نی 6 ماه اونوره 6 ماه اینور. با جت شخصی هم ترنسفر میشن  :Yahoo (1): 
نمونش اشکان هاشمی ،عبدالمحمدی و...

----------


## WickedSick

> هر استاد کنکوری حتی اونی که معروف نی 6 ماه اونوره 6 ماه اینور. با جت شخصی هم ترنسفر میشن 
> نمونش اشکان هاشمی ،عبدالمحمدی و...


بهترین کارو میکنن که رفتن اونور  :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن: خیلی جالب بود. داشتم Nothing else matters رو گوش میدادم, نیگا امضات کردم همزمان :/
#خار_تله_پاتی

----------


## konkoorhani

واقعا این تاپیکایی که راجب حسین احمدیه تا کی میخواد ادامه پیدا کنه به هر حال یکی ازشون جواب گرفته یکی هم نگرفته این دیگه مسئله پیچیده ای نیست انقدر الکی هی کشش میدین.ولی مشاور مدرسه ما هم ميگفت اگه بتونین یه درسو صد بزنین خیلی توی رتبه تون تاثیر مثبت داره

----------

